# Amazon handcrafted



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Have any of you seen this new Amazon.com handmade line they are trying out. I went ahead and signed up with one piece, but I had an issue with the shipping so I had to adjust the price to offset my crating fee.

http://www.amazon.com/Espresso-black-walnut-dining-chair/dp/B017LB51JA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1446771722&sr=8-3&keywords=espresso+chair+handmade

I think for small items such as turnings it would be perfect, but for large furniture I don't think it will pan out.
Let me know your thoughts. Maybe it would be a good outlet for some of you. I still like custommade.com.

http://www.custommade.com

Link to Amazon Handmade
http://services.amazon.com/handmade/handmade.htm


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I dont like anything about, not to my taste.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I signed up before it was launched, still haven't got around to making my account or anything though.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the idea, but I can't keep up with orders now. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I can t keep up with orders now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


..Good problem to have Monte.

I signed up for the future, as well, for when my customer calls it a wrap.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I tryd tI sign up but was rejected, I'm guessing I didn't answer the questions right.They only allow handmade no powertools or light machinery.So I'm out.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> They only allow handmade no powertools or light machinery.So I'm out.


They don't allow hand made power tools or machinery?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## KeepOnLearnin (Jan 29, 2015)

> I tryd tI sign up but was rejected, I m guessing I didn t answer the questions right.They only allow handmade no powertools or light machinery.So I m out.


At this moment, one of their current Featured Artisans on the handmade page, Oat Foundry, has a video that shows several power tools in use. And two photos on the Handmade at Amazon link Brian provided show power tools.

Did they say why they rejected your application?


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Hand-made doesn't rule out power tools. It rules out factory produced items.

If you read the description on the page of the Amazon link, you get the details.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

this is equal to saying "so many women are after me, I just dont know what to do, poor, pitiful me."

Congrats. Ive heard too many stories of the opposite. 


> I like the idea, but I can t keep up with orders now. Maybe in the future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have heard of Amazon Homemade. Actually Amazon has spammed me a couple of times about making purchases on it.

As a woodworker I am not sure if it would work well as a sales platform. I need more information about what items are allowed and the costs. Of course since I have not looked into being a merchant on Homemade maybe they already provide the data. I think I will wait and see how well it does and look for feedback from other woodworkers.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't they charge a monthly fee for it?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

The take a commission. It is just over 10%, which is not bad at all. I sell my work in fine art galleries on the Oregon coast and the commission is about 50%-. Custommade.com also has a similar commission. I have been using them for over ten years and I have been very happy with it. It is fun sometimes to take an order for something you would have never expected to build. It has challenged me and made me be inventive about how I get it done. 
Two cases in point that I enjoyed were a set of antique movie projector book ends and a crazy headboard of Myrtlewood. I just don't know if people are looking for higher end furniture on Amazon. I love that problem you have of being too busy, that's one we should all have.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

10% for a sale is not bad at all.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Not at all considering they charge merchants 15% for regular retail products. I hate selling on Amazon though.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

If you are able to sell through craigslist or the paper I can see that you would do well without a commission. If you have your own retail store or sell through a gallery or consignment type condition you are going to have a fee, be it your overhead for running the store or a percent in commission. 10%-15% is very low for that type of commission.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'm not sure where people are getting the 10% fee figure… Unless I've read it wrong, the fee schedule is 12% or 50 cents per item for multiple piece purchases, whichever is greater. And there is a $39.99 per month fee on top of that, but it is waived until August of next year.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hnd_lp?nodeId=201818920

Cheers,
Brad


----------

